

Now this is a busy dashboard... - bprater
http://now.sprint.com/widget/

======
pg
A good illustration of the distinction between high production values and good
design.

~~~
scorxn
On the contrary, I think the effectiveness of the design depends on its
clutter. The clutter promotes exploration, as long as you're not expecting an
informational tool.

------
whatusername
:D This was gold:

Habitable Planets: 1

------
GeoJawDguJin
AAAAGGHHHH MY BROWSER

~~~
sahaj
not too bad on chrome...

~~~
pclark
"AAAAGGHHHH MY TAB" ? :)

------
AndrewWarner
Actually, I'm not so overwhelmed by it. Taught me we can pack more on a page.

~~~
mlLK
I think the dangerous term here is, _pack_.

~~~
henning
More information! That's what the people want. They don't have enough numbers
and facts being projected at them on a daily basis -- moar, moar!

------
wallflower
This widget page took a risk (of crashing browsers and annoying users), and I
think it is interesting because some of the widgets are liked together ala
Rube Goldberg style.

I like the visualization of 'Forests being cut now' into 'Houses built now'
(trees chopped/shredded into house 2x4's).

------
matthewking
That's like a DoS attack against safari :(

~~~
dreish
Upgrading to Flash 10 helps a lot, actually.

~~~
mikeyur
My MacBook Air is choking on it either way :P

~~~
pclark
doesn't it choke on everything?

~~~
mikeyur
Nope. Just flash. I just watched a 720p blu-ray rip on my 24" external monitor
without any problems.

------
iuguy
I lasted 15 seconds before raging and closing... Because I had 16 tabs open at
the time and it took a while to find...

------
mlLK
Anyone else make it to the part when she said, "This point in time will self-
destruct, _now_." CTRL+W

------
chris_l
"Top words being used online: the"

Is this some kind of parody?

------
jayair
Is there something about flash+FF that makes my MacBook go crazy?

~~~
ashleyw
Flash sucks on OSX; For me, World of Warcraft uses the same amount of CPU as
an average flash game…

This thing rocks, just wish I could choose the panels on the OSX dashboard
version...

------
bmelton
Man. That's kind of awesome.

I guess it's kind of odd that my only gripe is that it doesn't do any sort of
screen size detection before displaying. I probably SHOULD complain about the
information overload, or the inconsistencies in box sizing or some other silly
thing, but I ... I like it. Inexplicable.

------
spoiledtechie
Love it. Downloading now.

~~~
shergill
how can you download it?

~~~
Angostura
Look around - somewhere in there is a grey lozenge/button with 'Get the NOW
Widget' I have it in my OS X Dashboard now, god help me.

------
stevefrog
Another all Flash site, yuck. What if I don't have Flash installed/enabled?

~~~
Ardit20
well then install it

